# Where is the oil pressure sender on 1991 KA24E



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, I am looking to replace my oil pressure switch with a guage. Where is the oil pressure sender on the ka24e engine. My haynes manual is not very clear.

Thanks!


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Look on the block, near the oil filter. It's best seen from the bottom, after removing the plastic brush guard.


----------

